# Unable to delete %temp% files



## sekarsri (Aug 8, 2020)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home Single Language, 64 bit, Build 19042, Installed 20201010222220.000000+330
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4030U CPU @ 1.90GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 69 Stepping 1, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 4 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 908 GB (742 GB Free); D: 20 GB (1 GB Free);
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard 2281, ver 77.35, s/n PEMLE008J6V15X
System: Insyde, ver HPQOEM - 1, s/n 5CD428199F
Antivirus: 360 Total Security, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

Despite trying best possible method i.e. Windows >> Run>> type %temp% >> ENTER >> Select All >> delete, UNABLE to delete %temp% files. Please see attached screenshot. I may not be to concerned but for the fact that a large 10.2 MB file named "wbxtra_12112020_133527.wbt" keeps appearing even when I did not use Webex (Google says .wbt extension is a file that webex leaves behind every time the App is used). Note that just Windows>>RUN>>TEMP files get deleted.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Your screenshot doesn't show any errors.

Have you tried using Disc Cleanup to remove the temp files?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Have you tried rebooting your machine before trying to delete to make sure there are no orphan processes running that have the files locked? If that doesn't work I would suggest using a 3rd party program like "Move on Boot" which can be used to delete files on the next reboot before Windows loads up.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home Single Language, 64 bit, Build 19042, Installed 20201010222220.000000+330
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4030U CPU @ 1.90GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 69 Stepping 1, CPU Count: 4
> Total Physical RAM: 4 GB
> ...


You appear to have THIS *HP Pavilion 15-p029tx Notebook PC* which was purchased in August 2014 and came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.

Windows 10 Home Version 20H2 Build 19042 64-bit appears to have been installed in it in October 2020.

Go into *Settings - System - Storage - Storage Sense*.
You should have options there for deleting temp files.

------------------------------------------------


----------



## sekarsri (Aug 8, 2020)

flavallee said:


> You appear to have THIS *HP Pavilion 15-p029tx Notebook PC* which was purchased in August 2014 and came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.
> 
> Windows 10 Home Version 20H2 Build 19042 64-bit appears to have been installed in it in October 2020.
> 
> ...


Hi Friends, thanks for the awesome suggestions/advice. Pasting latest device & OS info:
Device name HP
Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4030U CPU @ 1.90GHz 1.90 GHz
Installed RAM 4.00 GB
Device ID 3EA79DA3-D42F-4198-B613-6C277CB28675
Product ID 00327-60000-00000-AA230
System type 64-bit operating system, x64-based processor
Pen and touch No pen or touch input is available for this display

Edition Windows 10 Home Single Language
Version 20H2
Installed on ‎10-‎10-‎2020
OS build 19042.685
Experience Windows Feature Experience Pack 120.2212.551.0

Well, I tried ALL suggested actions, including running Disk cleanup (and cleanup system files) but to no avail. Unwanted files found after Windows>>Run>>%temp% are very STUBBORN & DO NOT GET DELETED. Also set up *Settings - System - Storage - Storage Sense & ran it twice. *Frequency of cleaning I have now set is everyday. Most unnerving (distressing) is a huge 10 Mb file named *'wbxtra_12112020_133527.wbt'* keeps reappearing & stays in the temp file space even though I have not used Cisco Webex any time recently. From the file name I have copy-pasted here, it could imply that I last ran Webex on 12/11/2020 i.e. a month ago. On another note, I run CCleaner regularly yet this problem continues. Note that I also carryout Windows>>Run>>temp>>Select All>>delete AND Windows>>Run>>PREFETCH>>Select All>>delete: both these actions delete almost all the files that pop in respective selections.

I am attaching several screenshots including those with error messages. Look forward to advice please. Thanks a ton much in advance


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I know nothing about Cisco WebEx, so I don't know why you're having an issue with that .wbt file.

Considering that .wbt file is only 10.2 MB in size and your computer has a 931 GB capacity storage drive with 742 GB of free space still in it, 10.2 MB is not something to lose sleep over.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

sekarsri said:


> I run CCleaner regularly


Including the Registry wrecker ("cleaner")?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Check Task Manager to see if WebEx is running. Otherwise, uninstall WebEx


----------



## sekarsri (Aug 8, 2020)

flavallee said:


> I know nothing about Cisco WebEx, so I don't know why you're having an issue with that .wbt file.
> 
> Considering that .wbt file is only 10.2 MB in size and your computer has a 931 GB capacity storage drive with 742 GB of free space still in it, 10.2 MB is not something to lose sleep over.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------


Hi, Thanks for ur time. Well, I appreciate ur thought if it is taken as just a standalone aspect. However, total space taken by %temp% is 126 files 30 folders & 328 MB disk space. O/o this huge (in my humble opinion) space taken up by unused & deletable files, when I try deletion, still remaining were 93 files 8 folders & 125 MB i.e. about 38% of deletable %temp% files did NOT get deleted. Please see attached screenshots. My concern is that Malware get stored in these files & folders that stubbornly bypass every deletion effort including restart(s). More importantly, they do slow down the PC to a lesser or larger extent. If they are useful & usable files/info, then compromising on speed & space is justifiable, not otherwise, is my logic. Further, Google search says that typically .wbt files are harmful (aka dangerous!!) & they could hide malware/spyware etc. I DO NOT know the veracity of this info available in the open domain, but if a file is generated in temp space, it merits or it is worthy of permanent deletion from any device is my summary.


----------



## sekarsri (Aug 8, 2020)

Couriant said:


> Check Task Manager to see if WebEx is running. Otherwise, uninstall WebEx


Yes Sir, been there & done that, and .wbt extension files vanished. Also, uninstalled Cisco Webex. Much thanks. I don't think this will seriously impact my functioning especially for online VC coz I do recall every time I click a meet invite, Cisco Webex actually downloads a new file each time. So, I could use browser to attend VCs. Grateful thanks for ur timely head up. Yet, even after .wbt files have been deleted, %temp% files vol is 170 MB on disk & they still refuse to be deleted....isn't that HUGE!! Regards


----------



## sekarsri (Aug 8, 2020)

TerryNet said:


> Including the Registry wrecker ("cleaner")?


Yes. However Registry Cleaner (wrecker) does NOT delete %temp% files...in fact does NOT delete any of the deletable files under Windows>>Run>>temp, prefetch & recent. Well, that's another story I suppose.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My suspicion is that Ccleaner has caused the %temp% problem somehow. The only three ways I know to fix are to restore the Registry if you saved it before the problem occurred, do a System Restore if you have one from before the problem, or reinstall or "recover to factory defaults" Windows.


----------

